
Before inauguration Trump saw evidence Putin ordered election interference - oldgrumpygeek
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/18/world/europe/trump-intelligence-russian-election-meddling-.html
======
oldgrumpygeek
I'm not seen much traction on this story in any of the main stream sources
this morning. Sorry if this is a duplicate post but I think this is important
enough that it needs to get out there more especially with the events of the
week.

